# Murphy's Laws for Lawn Care



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Murphy's Lawn Rule #104...

Within two days after spot spraying, about 50 new weeds will always appear EXACTLY where none existed before and of course you didn't spray one drop in those areas. It's like the Spurge Fairy saw you trying to achieve a weed-free lawn and said, "Nope! Not gonna happen."


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

^
so true.

You are depending on the rainfall forecasted for your area, and the storm misses your house by a quarter of a mile.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

You don't see the gnarly seedhead until the very moment your mower deck hits it -- and then, of course, it's too late. You realize what is happening as the seeds are swirling around underneath your deck.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

You are mowing, and it is almost dark. Hey, not a problem: You only have three passes left. But just then, the mower runs out of gas. Your gas supply in the garage has been depleted.

Your lawn has a mohawk in the morning. It is going to be raining for the next three days.


----------

